# Internet service, du o etisalat? 4, 8, 16 or 24 mbs?



## ptoledo (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm about to put Internet at home and of course I'm not familiar with this companies...

What is the best option for price and service in your opinion?

I come from shanghai where I pay around 900 dirhams a YEAR!!! (one tear came out of my pocket when I saw that is around 500 dirhams a month) T_T :tongue1:


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

You usually don't have a choice and it depends on your area. So you will either get Du or Etisalat, I don't think there's a place in Dubai where you can choose.


----------



## ptoledo (Jul 30, 2011)

:O!!!

I didn't know that! Thanks for the info.

Well I think it must be du coz I have a Colleague close with du.

What speed you would recommend for the price? Is there a big difference between each other?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't know the prices but around 8mb is fine speedwise for me


----------



## denpersi (Feb 28, 2011)

before decide you should ask them about your area , price are different. you can see the price on du


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I have the 24 MB and it works quite well. At the end of the day, there are still lag times due to the structure of the Internet and the geophysical location of the servers. A more in depth discussion can be seen here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sa...ne-who-has-elife-give-us-feedback-please.html

-md000/Mike


----------

